# Comunicacion PLC a traves de web Internet



## VipSpain (May 6, 2015)

Hola,

Dispongo de:

PLC conectado mediante Lan 10/100 a modem Wifi con tarjeta SIM.

Si accedo por wifi o cable 10/100, estupendo, lo veo. (Mediante 192.168.1.100)

Ahora:::: lo que quiero es acceder atraves de web. (www) y no llego...

Se que el modem( o SIM) tienen una Ip (supongo dinamica) y supongo que se puede "conectar" con el. No se como.
Una vez conectado, tengo que acceder al PLC por (192.160.1.100) para verlo.

Pregunto::: existe alguna forma de conectarme con el PLC desde cualquier ordenador en cualquier parte del mundo a traves de Web?

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2015)

Primero que nada, de que plc se trata, hay muchos que tienen esa posibildad, mediante un mdolul externo.
Por otro lado, deberia ir a la web del fabricante y ver que información hay alli al respecto.
Hoy por hoy todas las firmas tienen un canal de Feedback con los usuarios, para brindar amplio soporte a sus productos, incluso consejos de acuerrdo a cada proyecto de los mejores elementos para un mejor desempeño, deberias aprovechar esa posibilidad


----------



## miborbolla (May 8, 2015)

Hola VipSpain, lo que debes contemplar estudiar, entender y aplicar; son los conceptos de TCP/IP, port fordwaring, etc.







Para habilitar que esa ip de tu PLC (192.168.1.100) pueda ser accesada desde Internet debes verificar que tu router y/o modem que te entrega tu proveedor de internet, lo puedas configurar para que la ip "publica" que también te proporciona tu proveedor pueda "avisar" a la ip interna de tu PLC alguna requisicion  a través de un puerto especifico.

Para tal fin, debes conocer como minimo:


IP interna (la de tu PLC en este caso)
Puerto de escucha de la IP interna (de tu PLC)
IP externa (la que te entrega tu proveedor)
Saber como configurar tu router/modem para abrir el puerto (en el manual de tu router debe estar como hacerlo)
Ya configurado esto, deberías poder accesar desde cualquier parte del mundo a tu PLC desde la IP publica que comento te proporciona tu proveedor de internet, obvio con los peligros de dejar abierta la posibilidad de que cualquiera pueda hacerlo. pero eso es otra historia.

Si puedes accesar, como lo confirmas desde tu navegador, seguramente el puerto es 80, pero eso en el manual del PLC debera venir especificado e inclusive deberías poderlo modificar.

Espero esto te sirva como guía universal, ya que no especificas detalles de tu infraestructura.

Saludos


----------



## VipSpain (May 9, 2015)

En primer lugar gracias  a pandacba por su resouesta,,,, eso es lo logico en los PLC,,, pero este bicho no es modelo comercial sino un desarrollo que hace la funcion de PLC programable.

Gracias a miborbolla por su clara explicacion,,,,,, voy a intentar realizar los pasos que indicas y en ultimo extremo vuelvo a publicarlos con detalles de todos los pasos seguidos e datos e interfaces.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 9, 2015)

vipspain,yo tengo el mismo caso que tu,y en las mismas condiciones (plc no comercial y en wifi va ok.) si logras resolverlo por favor recuerda publicarlo.... todo el mundo me dan explicaciones totalmente contradictorias....y me tienen desquisiao....


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 9, 2015)

La forma mas fácil y rápida para poder acceder a una IP de una red desde Internet es desde mi punto de vista con DMZ.
En las configuraciones del router debería haber una opción DMZ, en esa opción pones la IP del equipo que quieras "compartir" por Internet, luego desde cualquier lugar puedes acceder a esa IP sabiendo la IP publica de tu conexión. 
Yo he usado este método innumerables veces para acceder a proyectos en los que uso microcontroladores con conexión a Internet.


----------



## Antonio929 (May 9, 2015)

Hola VipSpain, para acceder desde internet a tu red interna (192.168.1.xxx), donde está el PLC, solo necesitas la ip Pública. http://miip.es

Cuando accedes por wifi o conectado por cable, no la necesitas, porque el tráfico se produce dentro de la red, entre la direccion que tenga tu pc (192.168.1.xxx) y la del PLC (192.168.1.100)

Si el router tiene abiertos los puertos que utiliza el PLC para acceder desde el exterior (Lo configuras en el router), podrás conectar con él conociendo la IP pública de la red. Si ésta es dinámica, cambiará cada cierto tiempo, y en el momento en que cambie, debes averiguar de nuevo la IP pública para acceder al PLC. 

Para solucionar eso y que esté siempre accesible, puedes solicitar una IP pública estática (normalmente pagando), o utilizar un servicio como no-ip (gratis) o Dyndns, y configurar el router para que informe cada vez que cambien tu ip pública (Muchos tienen esa opción en la configuración). 
De esta forma puedes acceder al PLC desde cualquier parte del mundo sin necesidad de averiguar cada vez la ip pública y sin tener que configurar nada en el PLC. Solo tendras que abrir el puerto específico que utilices para el PLC en la dirección 192.168.1.100


----------

